# Online shopping-customs clearance



## marilyn555 (Oct 5, 2013)

Hi, I would like to buy some cloths online which will be send from China, my cloths are under php2,000. Just wondering would the custom hold my purchase?? how does it work here? Do I need to pay for anything in order to have it??


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

marilyn555 said:


> Hi, I would like to buy some cloths online which will be send from China, my cloths are under php2,000. Just wondering would the custom hold my purchase?? how does it work here? Do I need to pay for anything in order to have it??


Sent some cosmetics and shirts to a niece in Manila a couple months ago. Held for customs, cost over 2000P to get it out. All told was cheaper to send a 100 lb Balikbayan box instead.

If something can be made in the Philippines I found they tax the heck out of it if you mail it in. They want you to buy it there.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Tax & Shipping charges (VAT)*



marilyn555 said:


> Hi, I would like to buy some cloths online which will be send from China, my cloths are under php2,000. Just wondering would the custom hold my purchase?? how does it work here? Do I need to pay for anything in order to have it??


Just to give you an idea of what it costs to get a package, I bought a large 7 1/2 quart crock pot from Sears (US) but it was shipped out of China the cost of unit was 4,000 peso's, this would have only cost me 2000 peso's in the states but their online store ups the price and the shipping and VAT charges directly to my door no hassles was another 4,000 Peso's so a $50 crock pot in the US cost me $200. 

There's no shortage of nice looking clothes here and in most cases it won't cost you much if anything, also imported used clothes, I have found branded names in excellent shape for 50 peso's or less, I think they call this Uki-Uki, it pays to shop in different area's, prices will vary also, the same pants in the Uki-Uki market larger city or malls would have cost me from 100-200 peso's, try different Municipalities, explore a little or go where they make the clothes, not sure where that is but someone must know.


----------



## marilyn555 (Oct 5, 2013)

erm, i went crazy and bought a wig from ebay that day~
(ps: i need a wig for my company annual dinner cosplay theme!! and i dunno where to get it here in makati~)


hope it wont cost me fortune for the extra fees


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Wigs for sale Philippines*



marilyn555 said:


> erm, i went crazy and bought a wig from ebay that day~
> (ps: i need a wig for my company annual dinner cosplay theme!! and i dunno where to get it here in makati~)
> 
> 
> hope it wont cost me fortune for the extra fees


Looks like you already bought it but I did find spot here's a short cut it called "Soltera":

Soltera Hair - Who We Are

They also have a galleria on the same web page. I think you'll be ok, the tax is measured I think from the price of the item, you might be able to gauge the cost by checking one of your larger grocery receipts and go from there, they have the VAT tax listed.


----------

